# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 06/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Kỳ nghỉ tuyệt vời cho gia đình bạn tại Ana Mandara Resort*

Giá chỉ: 10.200.000 VND / Gia đình ( 02 người lớn + 02 trẻ em)

* Bao gồm:

03 ngày 02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe cho gia đình.Chi phí đưa đón sân bay.Nước uống chào đón khi nhận phòng.Giỏ trái cây trong phòng mỗi ngày.Ăn sáng buffet hàng ngày.01 giờ trị liệu tại spa cho mẹ.Giảm giá 25% dịch vụ spa cho các thành viên khác.01 bữa tối BBQ dành cho gia đình.Miễn phí sử dụng xe đạp tại resort.Miễn phí sử dụng wifiTrà và cafe trong phòngMiễn phí khi vào khu vui chơi cho trẻ và cũi cho bé.Miễn phí xe đưa đón từ resort đến thành phố Huế.02 chai nước suối trong phòng mỗi ngày.Miễn phí hồ bơi, phòng gym...

Điều kiện:
Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác tại resort.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 30/11/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Kỳ nghỉ lãng mạn tại Wild Beach Resort & Spa Nha Trang*

Giá Chỉ: 6.800.000 VND / 02 người

* Bao gồm:
04 ngày 03 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Sea ViewNước uống chào đónBữa ăn sáng hàng ngày theo phong cách Châu ÂuBữa trưa và bữa tối theo set menu (03 bữa trưa và 03 bữa tối)Đưa và đón khách từ thành phố Nha Trang hoặc sân bay Cam Ranh về resort vào ngày nhận phòng và trả phòng01 Bữa ăn tối theo set menu trên bãi biển hoặc hồ bơi với 01 chai rượu vang miễn phí dành cho 02 khách01 tour khám phá địa phương: Hồ, thác núi, sông, suối hoặc 01 tour khám phá Vịnh Nha phú, đảo khỉ, suối Hoa Lan.02 giờ karaokeTrả phòng muộn lúc 16h00 (tùy thuộc vào tình trạng phòng trống)

Điều kiện:
Chương trình không áp dụng chung với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác tại resort.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/12/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Thư Giãn Với Gói Nghỉ Dưỡng Tại Khách Sạn Sài Gòn - Đà Lạt*

Giá chỉ: 3.440.000 VND/02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 Đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe dành cho 2 người.Nước uống chào đón, hoa và trái cây đặt trong phòng.02 Suất ăn kem hoặc nước trái cây hoặc rượu vang tại Moonlight barMột bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối kiểu Á.Miễn phí nhận phòng sớm hoặc trả phòng muộn tùy thuộc vào phòng trống của khách sạn.Miễn phí sử dụng Wifi, hồ bơi nước ấm trong nhà, sân tennis (ban ngày), phòng tập thể dục.

* Điều kiện:
Không áp dụng vào các ngày lễ lớn trong năm.Không áp dụng gói này với các gói khuyến mãi khác tại khách sạn.Chương trình diễn ra đến hết 30/09/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Kỳ nghỉ 2 ngày 1 đêm tại Hoàng Ngọc Resort*

Giá chỉ: 1.385.282 VND/02 người.

* Bao gồm:

01 Đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior hướng biển.Buffet sáng dành cho 02 người.Nước trái cây chào đón & trái cây tươi đặt trong phòng khi nhận phòng.Trà, cà phê, nước suối đặt trong phòng hàng ngày.Miễn phí sử dụng bãi biển riêng, hồ bơi và hồ thủy lực ngoài trời, phòng tập thể dục.Miễn phí sử dụng sân tennis 2 giờ mỗi ngày từ 6g00 đến 17g00Miễn phí kết nối wi-fi internetGiảm giá 20% thức ăn (không áp dụng cho set menu và buffet)Giảm giá 30% dịch vụ giặt ủi, karaoke & spa.

* Điều kiện:
Phụ thu 220.000đ/bé (buffet sáng & set menu) cho các bé từ 5 đến dưới 11 tuổi ngủ chung giường bố mẹPhụ thu 750.000đ/giường phụ/đêm nếu có yêu cầuTrẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên được tính phí như người lớn.Phụ thu cuối tuần (thứ 6 và thứ 7) 200.000đ/đêm.Chương trình diễn ra từ 4/5/2014 đến 31/10/2014 ngoại trừ các ngày lễ từ 30/8 đến 2/9

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*[COLOR="#FF0000"]Đến Úc thăm Vịnh Wineglass /COLOR]*

Wineglass mang trong mình nét bình yên vốn có của vùng vịnh phía Nam châu Úc. Bãi biển chính có hình lưỡi liềm nằm ở phía Đông Bắc của vịnh Wineglass với chiều dài 1.7km, sóng ở đây tương đối thấp, trung bình từ 50 cm đến 1m. Kéo dài 20km về phía Nam của vịnh Wineglass là những phiến đá granit màu hồng và xám đang vươn mình ra biển. 

Nhìn từ trên cao, vịnh Wineglass hiện lên với những đường cong tuyệt đẹp được tô vẽ bởi sắc xanh ngọc bích của nước biển, xen lẫn là màu xanh lá cây của thảm thực vật dày đặc, thêm vào đó là bờ biển cát trắng phau, tất cả hòa quyện tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên hoàn mỹ. 
Wineglass là địa điểm tuyệt vời để câu cá, chèo thuyền, đi dạo trong rừng, đi thuyền kayak, leo núi, hay đơn giản chỉ là đi dạo trên bờ biển đắm mình trong khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp.


*HOLIDAY INN PANJIN AQUA CITY*

Giá phòng: từ $80/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: No.163, Shuangxing South Road, 124000 Panjin

Vị trí: cách Zhongxing Park khoảng 10 phút lái xe




*JINJIANG INN PANJIN SHIYOU STREET*

Giá phòng: từ $30/phòng/đêm

Địa chỉ: No.2 Renmin Road, Panjin, Panjin, Trung Quốc 124010

Vị trí: Với vị trí thuận lợi, khách sạn dễ dàng tiếp cận những điểm tham quan du lịch nổi tiếng của thành phố.

----------

